# Zouden kunnen zien



## mysticaliptica

Hallo! I've been trying to correct this sentence with no luck. Can anyone help me what's wrong in it?

"Ja, ik en mijn vrienden moesten onze zakken leegmaken zodat de politie zouden kunnen zien als we drugs hadden."

It has to be something with the verbs. Right?
I have doubts with "zouden kunnen zien"...
It is "als" or "of"?


----------



## eno2

mysticaliptica said:


> Hallo! I've been trying to correct this sentence with no luck. Can anyone help me what's wrong in it?
> 
> "Ja, ik en mijn vrienden moesten onze zakken leegmaken zodat de politie zouden kunnen zien als we drugs hadden."
> 
> It has to be something with the verbs. Right?
> I have doubts with "zouden kunnen zien"...
> It is "als" or "of"?


"Ja, ik en mijn vrienden moesten onze zakken leegmaken zodat de politie zouden kunnen zien als we drugs hadden."
"Ja, ik en mijn vrienden moesten onze zakken leegmaken zodat de politie zou kunnen zien of we drugs hadden."


----------



## mysticaliptica

Thanks for the replies


----------



## Udo

En wat is met dit?
"Ja, ik en mijn vrienden moesten onze zakken leegmaken zodat de politie kon zien of we drugs hadden."
De politie kon dat in ieder geval zien ok al hadden ze geen drugs bij zich.

De heele zin is in het verleden, op "zou kunnen zien" na. Zou dat dan niet ook "zou hebben kunnen zien" moeten zijn? Of is dat in dit geval te omslachtig?


----------



## eno2

Udo said:


> En wat is met dit?
> "Ja, ik en mijn vrienden moesten onze zakken leegmaken zodat de politie kon zien of we drugs hadden."
> De politie kon dat in ieder geval zien ok al hadden ze geen drugs bij zich.


Beter dan "zou kunnen zien", een overbodige conditie. 



> De h_E_le zin is in het verleden, op "zou kunnen zien" na. Zou dat dan niet ook "zou hebben kunnen zien" moeten zijn? Of is dat in dit geval te omslachtig?


 Nee, dat gaat niet.

"Als we onze zakken hadden moeten leegmaken, zou de politie hebben kunnen zien of we drugs hadden". Daar passen de tijden en de werkwoorden, omdat alles conditioneel is.


----------



## ThomasK

Het gaat wel niet om verleden of niet. 'Kon' kan ook een soort verkorte conditionalis zijn: 'Als hij harder werkte, kon hij het zeker', hoor ik soms, en dan is die 'kon' geen imperfectum, maar een conditionalis... Na 'zodat' in het presens verwacht je alvast een conditionalis, want wat daar volgt is nog geen realiteit: _ik doe het zodat/ opdat hij zou weten dat_... Zelfs in het verleden vind ik conditionalis nog altijd logischer. maar een 'pragmatische' interpretatie is misschien mogelijk, waarbij je het verwachte resultaat vanuit het nu bekijkt.


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> Het gaat wel niet om verleden of niet. 'Kon' kan ook een soort verkorte conditionalis zijn: 'Als hij harder werkte, kon hij het zeker', hoor ik soms, en dan is die 'kon' geen imperfectum, maar een conditionalis... Na 'zodat' in het presens verwacht je alvast een conditionalis, want wat daar volgt is nog geen realiteit: _ik doe het zodat/ opdat hij zou weten dat_... Zelfs in het verleden vind ik conditionalis nog altijd logischer. maar een 'pragmatische' interpretatie is misschien mogelijk, waarbij je het verwachte resultaat vanuit het nu bekijkt.





> zodat de politie kon zien of we drugs hadden


 kan je inderdaad ook als een conditionalis opvatten. In de context is het evenwel een realis.


----------

